# My Digiweb support experience



## Caveat (31 Jan 2008)

Just been on the phone to them for the second time today. 

I had inputted my tel. no. in their on-line broadband availability checker and was advised, to my surprise, that my phone line was suitable and that I could order DSL BB. I found this unlikely but before phoning them, to double check, I entered my phone no. in another part of the site which purported also to check for DSL BB suitability but this time was told my no. was *un*suitable.

So I phoned them and the hesitant and uncommunicative girl I got through to (who was obviously trying to have a conversation with someone nearby) said she couldn't check and would phone back in 10 minutes. One hour later - nothing. Phoned again.

I explained the apparent web problem and that I had expected a call from them and also that I needed to know whether I could or could not get DSL BB.

The girl honestly seemed not to understand what I was talking about, kept mumbling "sorry 'bout dat" even when I asked a question?!?! Then having told me I definitely could not get BB proceeded to try and sell me line rental and/or phone call service or something! 

Finally, After I reiterated that I thought that my line probably wasn't suitable anyway and that my concern was really the conflicting info on the web - which I'm sure affects more people than just me - what did she say?

Big pause, then, "Sorry 'bout dat" 

Have I been very unlucky or have others experienced this kind of phone "support"?


----------



## z103 (31 Jan 2008)

How much do digiweb charge for support?


----------



## Caveat (31 Jan 2008)

leghorn said:


> How much do digiweb charge for support?


 
Was that a rhetorical question or a genuine query? 

Yes, I think it's a freephone or maybe locall number and it's a free service but it's not the point really - part of the purpose of my call was actually to try and alert them to an apparent glitch on their site - not only did they not seem to be interested or to be listening but they actually didn't seem to understand what I was talking about.


----------



## mathepac (31 Jan 2008)

Caveat said:


> Was that a rhetorical question or a genuine query?
> 
> Yes, I think it's a freephone or maybe locall number and it's a free service but it's not the point really - part of the purpose of my call was actually to try and alert them to an apparent glitch on their site - not only did they not seem to be interested or to be listening but they actually didn't seem to understand what I was talking about.



Jays caveah, sorry 'bout dat.


----------



## galwegian44 (31 Jan 2008)

mathepac said:


> Jays caveah, sorry 'bout dat.


 
Mathepac, you're cracking me up 

I had horrible experiences with Eircom years ago on similar lines and then pestered Digiweb for about 10 months as they set up their infrastructure in Waterford. They were brilliant with me, even gave me the phone number of their local project manager so I could ring for regular updates; eventually I was hooked up....the first customer in Waterford. A little over 2 years of service from them with very few difficulties and excellent service ended when I moved to NTL to avail of their 6MB product.

AT the time I was still extremely happy with Digiweb but they couldn't upgrade me to their Metro product because of where I lived so I moved because I work from home a lot and the additional 5MB was too enticing to turn down.

That was my own personal experience when Digiweb was a much smaller company so you may be experiencing the 'dark side' of a good company that is growing very fast. Having said that they seem to have good management so my guess is that they will address issues like this unlike other companies providing a similar service.

By the way I don't have any connection, interest or relationship with Digiweb. And I've been surprisingly happy with NTL's service over the past year....fingers crossed.

All the best.


----------



## pavlov (15 May 2008)

I'm presently in my 51st minute waiting for an answer from Digiweb's accounts section. "All our lines are busy at present..."

The background to the story is that B/B and phone package was ordered back at the beginning of Feb. Received an email saying: "Assuming there is no problem your line will be activated within 10 working days..."

We were not informed that there was any problem and so assumed the calls were being made through Digiweb. Received a bill from Eircom yesterday for calls made up to May 9th. So afterall, Digiweb seem not to have activated the account/line. 

Now in my 57th minute waiting to get this sorted. 
Anyone else  suffering at the hands of this pathetic customer services?


----------



## ClubMan (15 May 2008)

pavlov said:


> I'm presently in my 51st minute waiting for an answer from Digiweb's accounts section.
> 
> ...
> 
> Now in my 57th minute waiting to get this sorted.


It took you 6 minutes to type that!?


----------



## car (16 May 2008)

> I'm presently in my 51st minute waiting for an answer from Digiweb's accounts section. "All our lines are busy at present..."


Ring first thing in the morning.  While the lines are open after 5pm, they have reduced staffing levels.


----------

